# parts?



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I want to start gathering the parts together to rebuild my engine for turbo upgrade, I have a '96 200sx in good clean condition, and was wondering what I should change, and what I should keep, and the best place/value to get them? Thanks for any and all help


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I can get you almost everything you need for a complete engine build up or custom turbo kit.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey TurbochargedSER, your website isn't working


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

TurbochargedSER; I used to see you all the time on Honda-tech. I hope I didn't just expose you!  
I am new to the nissan world. What is out there for the KA? I know there are pistons and rods to be had. Is re-sleeving blocks something that Nissans do? I am not really sure how the KA or the SR20 is put together really.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> TurbochargedSER; I used to see you all the time on Honda-tech.


    

oh the scandal!!!!

 lol

do you sell honda parts also?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

No I don't sell parts. I am a consumer of go fast stuff. I had a Honda untill last month when it was stolen. So I am taking the opertunity to get into a proper RWD car. I am excited to get a new ( used ) car and start autocrossing again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Build the motor back stock except for the pistons if you are shooting for 400 or less hp. I used Wiesco 86.5mm pistons and I am running 20lbs. of boost, no problems. There is no need in going real exotic when you put a turbo on your car and are still running it on the street most of the time. There are more than enough stock parts out there you can piece together and make a go fast combo. You do not need fancy porting or "special" cams to blow boost so watch out for those that try to sell you alot of expensive aftermarket parts for the SR20DE most of the time they are not necessary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Thats good to know. Sounds like Nissan blocks are pretty sturdy. That was a real weak spot on Honda motors once you got up in the 300hp range. So I will just be looking to replace the pistions and rods and do some mild headwork and clean up the crank. This is all very far in the future, as I plan to run the stock motor untill I blow it up. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

